# New Betta



## Kephiux (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello all, 

I just purchased a new betta yesterday and I am trying to figure out what is on his eyes; if its a fungus or just cataracts.

He is super active and has eaten and is in an already established tank.

Thanks for any help!


----------

